# TRU Ball launches their new website!



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Hi Nate. 

I have been hitting Tru Ball's site alot lately researching releases. I did notice how nice the layout is, Great job man!


----------



## FoamHunter1974 (Jul 26, 2005)

Looks great Nate keep up the great work truball


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

looks great and i really like my short and sweet...hats off to you guys.


----------



## kodiak_Nate (May 25, 2006)

*Thanks everyone*

We love to hear people enjoying our products! If it wasn't for awesome customers like you guys we wouldn't be here so we really appreciate you!


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

kodiak_Nate said:


> We love to hear people enjoying our products! If it wasn't for awesome customers like you guys we wouldn't be here so we really appreciate you!


Thanks Nate! Tell Mr. Ben Summers I send my regards!


----------



## Rick James (Oct 7, 2004)

Looks good guys!


----------



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Tru ball*

I really like how you change the head position when drawing . It looks more square with the string.....HMMMMM....Fathers day...new BT release!


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

i can't wait for it to be totally up and moving. I like the hat they are showing and would to see what else is "still coming"


----------



## kodiak_Nate (May 25, 2006)

*Our Dial-Up friendly site is up and running now!*

When you go to our site you will see a new page. From this page you can now go to our "dial-up friendly" site for our customers on dial-up or to our regular site for those with high speed. In the next few weeks I will have all of our Pro Shooter Pages as well as our pictures that you guys have sent in. Thanks to everyone who has complimented the site and given us positive feedback on the new site. We look forward to seeing each of you at the many archery tournaments we visit each year. Together we can grow our sport! Thanks!

PS. I will get those hats up for you :tongue:


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

kodiak_Nate said:


> When you go to our site you will see a new page. From this page you can now go to our "dial-up friendly" site for our customers on dial-up or to our regular site for those with high speed. In the next few weeks I will have all of our Pro Shooter Pages as well as our pictures that you guys have sent in. Thanks to everyone who has complimented the site and given us positive feedback on the new site. We look forward to seeing each of you at the many archery tournaments we visit each year. Together we can grow our sport! Thanks!
> 
> PS. I will get those hats up for you :tongue:



:thumbs_up Thanks Buddy!


----------



## kodiak_Nate (May 25, 2006)

Hey Supershark just wanted to let you know that I got the hats up for you. I know you liked that white one, we are not currently selling it, but I am going to look around here and see if I can not find you one to send to you. I think we are going to be doing some new stuff soon, so I will keep you informed as to what its going to be and look like... Have a great one!


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

Great thanks!
Be sure to let me know on that hat, also through some more patches in with it! We got some new staff shirts from hoyt and Bohning and I was going to send them our for embroidery. You do not have that logo on a disk do you?


----------



## Robbie Thompson (Jul 2, 2004)

Great job Nate! Am proud to represent. See...sometimes change IS a good thing!:wink:


----------



## kodiak_Nate (May 25, 2006)

Thanks.. yeah change IS a good thing and keep checking back as we got a lot of AWESOME things happening here at TRU and I think you guys are going to love it!!


----------



## Robbie Thompson (Jul 2, 2004)

NATE FOR PRESIDENT!!!!:nixon:


----------



## kodiak_Nate (May 25, 2006)

Wow that does have a nice ring to it doesn't it! Hmm who should I choose for my running mate? I don't know though I hear you have to make decisions and be "Mr. Important" when you are president... I might do it if I can go camping and to the beach every week though.. I will check into it... Until then I think I will just work here doing Graphics


----------



## Robbie Thompson (Jul 2, 2004)

Yeah, maybe you're right. I guess I got carried away:darkbeer:


----------



## kodiak_Nate (May 25, 2006)

You got carried away!, I went and bought a suit, started telling people what to do and asked a stranger to drive me around and stand next to me while touching his ear for 3 hours. Well back to civilian life here at T.R.U.


----------



## Robbie Thompson (Jul 2, 2004)

Wait a minute... it's coming to me now.... yes! that's it! How 'bout Nate for govenor!!! You won't have to give the suit back! HAPPY DAYS ARE HERE AGAIN, THE SKYS ARE BLU .........:drum:See ya around Gov.!


----------



## kodiak_Nate (May 25, 2006)

Still stuck on what to get dad for Father's Day? Get him a T.R.U Ball Wallpaper on our all new Downloads page! Ok well they are free so you really didn't get him anything he couldn't download himself, but hey its the thought that countshttp://www.archerytalk.com/vb/images/smilies/animated/drum.gif Better yet why don't you download one for yourself!


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

kodiak_Nate said:


> Hey Supershark just wanted to let you know that I got the hats up for you.


Am I the only one that can't see them :chortle:


----------



## crazyhorse76 (May 16, 2006)

Its working fine for me Supershark.

Lookin good "Governor Nate", how about that hotrod flame logo? :flame:


----------



## kodiak_Nate (May 25, 2006)

You like that hotrod flame logo? You may be seeing a lot more of it soon....


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Hats??? Where's that line start??


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2006)

TRU ball is Da bomb. Website looks great Nate. I love all 5 of mine. Might have to get one of those pretty hats. :wink: 
Bob


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

crazyhorse76 said:


> Its working fine for me Supershark.
> 
> Lookin good "Governor Nate", how about that hotrod flame logo? :flame:


Huh? I am still getting the "coming soon pop-up"


----------



## kodiak_Nate (May 25, 2006)

I fyou are still getting the "coming Soon" page try refreshing the page, if that doesnt work then go up to your your tools/internet options then clear out your files and cookies and possibly history. I think your computer has stored in the old site so when you go to the Tru site it recognizes it and is more or less showing you the website from your harddrive... hope this helps if it doesnt let me know I will see if I can help you in anyway.. Have a great Monday everyone!


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

crazyhorse76 said:


> Its working fine for me Supershark.


What speed are you running at? You got DSl or Dial?


----------



## crazyhorse76 (May 16, 2006)

I don't know what the connection speed is, its a DSL connection.

:flame:


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

crazyhorse76 said:


> I don't know what the connection speed is, its a DSL connection.
> 
> :flame:


It does not matter, thought maybe it had something to do with why i could not get the hats to come up? But Nate helped me get it figured out!


----------

